

Congrats nickb: first to pass 25k karma (Kk?) - notkarmawhore
http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nickb

======
ropiku
Congrats! OT: According to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilo-> it's "k".

